# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  100 % going wild

## reallygoingwild

Im 35 year old british normal male who worked *** off like everyonr else in world . I have  this dream for ages to give all up . I have skills to live off land fish survive and a positive mental attitude . I am in process of selling my personal belongings now and intend to leave the grid in 4 weeks time . Any suggestions on which country i can dissapear two that would be best for long term living wild . Please only serious advice as genuine mind is made up also anyone intrested in joining happy to talk but happy to go alone if not. Im absolutly genuine and understand risk involved but want to go off into wilderness and see where it takes me . Just want serious ideas of where or use of land if someone has from a respectable peacefull man

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.......From Wisconsin.
There is an intro section to say hello at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

To answer your question...I gonna guess you should start talking with real estate people to procure a location.

----------


## reallygoingwild

Not looking to buy land . Litterally looking to head off into the wilderness i understand risks involved and understand it could be a fatal error . Just want advice on which country or which areas are best from people who may have done in past

----------


## kyratshooter

Good luck with that!

It is officially ROTTW season again.  

It seems we are overrun with Brits and Canadians wanting to run off to the woods this spring.

All of them are expert outdoorsmen and bushcrafters but none of them know where the he!! they are going!

Seems to me that one package of knowledge would follow the other.

What happened to that girl that was here last week trying to run off to Scotland?  You should look her up and make a plan.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...and-to-Live-On

----------


## hunter63

> Not looking to buy land . Litterally looking to head off into the wilderness i understand risks involved and understand it could be a fatal error . Just want advice on which country or which areas are best from people who may have done in past


Sooooo... You planing on just squatting on some ones elses land?....
You are looking for "Serious answers"....You need to ask "Serious questions...."

Lots of room in Siberia......They may even allow you to head off....watch those borders, most folks are a bit picking on on refugees these days.
Would have better to have a travel plans.....

Good luck.

----------


## Antonyraison

Hello and welcome, I am 36 So about your age.
I just cant fathom there is another one of these OH I just want to give it up all and live in the wild type people.
Do you have any experience? have you tried going off in the bush for a few days? 
If i where You I would just go out once a month at 1st for 3-4 days at a time and get your skills up and see if this is truly something you would like to do.

Past that I am sure there is many huge space of "no mans" land that you could try... but it comes with a lot of dangers from animals to poachers, etc.

anyway I know of places here in Southern Africa I could drop you off and no-one would be the wiser to your presence.

----------


## kyratshooter

I think this is the third one this week.  

One from Canada and two from England, all looking for free land where no one will ever tell them hat to do, send them a bill or a tax accounting.

I can understand the misguided English, they just don't know any better, but I am still wondering why that Canadian, living in an area where there are less than two people per square mile, can not find an isolated place to pitch a tent.

----------


## Antonyraison

> I think this is the third one this week.  
> 
> One from Canada and two from England, all looking for free land where no one will ever tell them hat to do, send them a bill or a tax accounting.
> 
> I can understand the misguided English, they just don't know any better, but I am still wondering why that Canadian, living in an area where there are less than two people per square mile, can not find an isolated place to pitch a tent.


It's unbelievable. It truly is. Free loading off land is just well mostly illegal, unless it's no-mans land, or land that is just so remote and so vast no-one would even care you there.   I live in a country with 11 official languages, English and Afrikaans are basically my 1st 2 languages (mostly bilingual) and bit of Zulu and a bit of Fanagalo making up the other "languages" I speak. so Safe to say I am English, just not the greatest at grammar and or spelling...

----------


## Rick

You should find that guy that hiked from Canada to South America. I'll bet he knows.

----------


## crashdive123

What you are asking is illegal in most places and dangerous (you evidently know that).  I will not offer advice for either of those endeavors since it seems that your mind is already made up.  Good luck with that.

----------


## randyt

the amazon river basin

----------


## Antonyraison

I am just awaiting to hear back from everyone else that sought out to do this?
no feed back no pics? no updates.

anyway most dont choose the hobo life... it happens by circumstance. SO I guess you can say the hobo life chooses you.

----------


## madmax

IF they actually go do this and want to reenter society,  how do they do that? 

 Hi!  I've been living in the wilderness for a few years and found out it sucks.  Will you give me a job? No no,  I'll stick around this time.  Do you know any single ladies?

----------


## reallygoingwild

What a smart mouth thanks for your reply bit not answers to question . Maybe ask my background first before u speak was a question for general discussion not for abuse

----------


## madmax

Well gee whiz.  You're asking for info on how to squat on land that doesn't belong to you.

----------


## Antonyraison

> What a smart mouth thanks for your reply bit not answers to question . Maybe ask my background first before u speak was a question for general discussion not for abuse


actually I already did ask, and provided advice.
These types of posts come up here all the time, You will see a member join post some random ramblings about trying to go off into the wild and free load, no other info is supplied,etc... gets very tiresome to answer these requests when its clear the OP has no intent on actually going through with any of it. The Best thing to do IS buy your own land. We always state this.

----------


## Antonyraison

as for places, I have heard from people here in Southern africa on the following:
a drifter hobo whom walked from Durban to mntunzini along the cost in a few days, in between those locations are vast wetlands, and even going further past mntunzini there is then Richards bay, then st. lucia, and then kozi bay.. a huge wet land area, that is not very well populated by people, but very well populated by hippos and crocodiles, gaboon addars,etc. Very vast protect wetland area.. you could go there, but you likely be picked up by the natal parksboard or anti-rhino poachers,etc. But mostly unpopulated uninhabited spaces that no-one can develop.

Then down near Rhodes, Barkley East. Eastern cape region, just out side the very small town you will find huge huge farms that no-one really stays there and is 60km from any small town, an area in the mountains that only cattle herder seasonally take out cattle there, otherwise untouched for over 200 years.

then on my last trip there is a nature reserve called Witvinger nature Reserve in limpopo, that is next to a neighboring farm I stayed on.. the owner informs me that 99% of time no-one goes there and when they do, its only 3 people. Its a huge area, that is mostly unused, no-one would know you there.

then we have another area called valley of 1000 hills in Natal.
That area is sooo huge, you probably would not even be noticed.
Then In Namibia there is the skeleton coast, no-one absolutely no-one stays there.

Just a few to mention... there are huge huge spaces of land here wild, that well no-one would care to find you cause the areas are far too remote and far to dangerous to care.

Come to think of it down in very rural remote wild areas of Natal I have actually been to there are people there that have never even seen a white person..they operate on tribal laws, and u could likely talk to a chief or bribe him with many many many heads of cattle for a huge space and no-one would see you.

These are a few of the places I could think of...

----------


## madmax

Love it Antony.  Hope to hear from him after attempting "survival" in your "neck of the woods".  Hahaha.

----------


## hunter63

> What a smart mouth thanks for your reply bit not answers to question . Maybe ask my background first before u speak was a question for general discussion not for abuse


You CAME here....Why should we ASK?....That's on you.
What did you what?.... everyone to just jump and tell you  "How that's so cool,... basazz thing to do...so brave and manly....everyone should look at me.

Maybe enlighten us on a little or YOUR background...????
Your OP was a very light on details.

So here is the deal, .....as long as you are getting your knickers in a knot.......
WE all try to help with any reasonable request for aid.....information....Way of avoiding laws?...or invitations to our areas....No?

Other than that....I/We really don't care.....
You don't have to join a forum to tell the world what you want to do......Just do it...The tell us how it went....If you survive.

My advice is to find a few other forums to troll.....I won't waste my time with you.

----------


## finallyME

I will give you a serious answer.   Siberia.  

Even Northern Canada won't give you what you want.  There might be some places in Africa that can accommodate, but I am not sure.  Central Australia might, but it also might be owned by cattle ranchers.

----------


## Wildthang

In the near future people will leave to inhabit Mars, might be a good option for you. Land is free and boundless!

----------


## madmax

If we're going there... Antarctica

----------


## hunter63

> If we're going there... Antarctica


Watch out for frogmen.......

----------


## kyratshooter

> What a smart mouth thanks for your reply bit not answers to question . Maybe ask my background first before u speak was a question for general discussion not for abuse


You came here looking for expertise, like so many others of your ilk, and gave us orders on what we were allowed to say and what advice we would be allowed to give.  You determined what reality is before coming to our site, then attempted to bend our rules, experience and knowledge to your liking.

You ask for something that is relatively impossible in today's world, since all land on the planet is either privately owned or owned by a organized government, even that "tribal land" Antony was speaking of.  Even the Amazon river Basin is owned by the governments that encompass it and much if it is now reserved for tribal use and protected form dead beats like you, looking for a free ride, spreading diseases and abusing the natives.

We have been here a long time and we have seen it all.  I currently participate on several British bushcraft and survival forums and I can honestly say that they contain some of the most obnoxious and ignorant folk that ever walked the Earth.  Most do not even know the general laws that apply to squatting in GB and have no clue on the even stricter laws of the rest of the world.  Most places do not identify squatters as being real people or having any "rights" to the land they occupy.  They will roust you out and burn your shack down without notice.

I would estimate that there are not a half dozen British bushcrafters that could stay alive for  90 days in any real wilderness anywhere on the planet.  If your practice has been restricted to GB that is especially true, since hunting/trapping opportunities are almost nonexistent, most of the water is so polluted you can not eat the fish and the only place you can set up a tent is on controlled land usually with fire building restrictions and 75-100 people looking over your shoulder out their caravan windows.

Do what all the other British survivalists do; 

1. Sit down and make a list, study the list.  Loose the list and start another.  Most British forums have a special section just for how to make a list.  The list is your primary tool.

2. Run to the village shop, or get on the web and order a book.  Read half the book and claim expert status because you own the book.  Put the book on the shelf and forget you own it.

3. Watch a you-tube video of some other Brit in his back yard testing his knife, Kelty kettle, water bottle or basha.  Decide you can do that as well as him, except you do not have a knife, Kelty kettle, water bottle or basha.

4. Put a knife, Kelty kettle, water bottle and basha on your list.

5. Put fresh batteries in your torch. All Brits are scared of the dark and most forums have a special section just about torches and batteries.

6. Get on the internet and start the search for free land you can squat on.

7. Get on the internet and try to find a partner that actually knows something about wilderness living.  Usually he/she will not be from GB so start with the American forums. They are uncivilized wilderness dwellers one and all.  Tell them exactly what they can recommend, demand they not insult your arrogance then act terribly hurt that someone would pretend to know more than you.

8. Send several really strong posts to those rude and bloody Americans and put them in their place.  After all, some of them learned their survival skills from folk that had actually settled wilderness areas, built homesteads, fought in wars and worked their bought and paid for land up to building codes standards and replaced the wilderness with civilization.

9. Put the kettle on, but not the Kelty kettle, it has not arrived from Amazon yet.

10.  Send a query to the survival forums in Australia and New Zealand.  They will hold you in high regard because your are from GB and they know their place as colonials.  Surly there is still free land in OZ!

----------


## hunter63

That should be a sticky......

----------


## reallygoingwild

> You came here looking for expertise, like so many others of your ilk, and gave us orders on what we were allowed to say and what advice we would be allowed to give.  You determined what reality is before coming to our site, then attempted to bend our rules, experience and knowledge to your liking.
> 
> You ask for something that is relatively impossible in today's world, since all land on the planet is either privately owned or owned by a organized government, even that "tribal land" Antony was speaking of.  Even the Amazon river Basin is owned by the governments that encompass it and much if it is now reserved for tribal use and protected form dead beats like you, looking for a free ride, spreading diseases and abusing the natives.
> 
> We have been here a long time and we have seen it all.  I currently participate on several British bushcraft and survival forums and I can honestly say that they contain some of the most obnoxious and ignorant folk that ever walked the Earth.  Most do not even know the general laws that apply to squatting in GB and have no clue on the even stricter laws of the rest of the world.  Most places do not identify squatters as being real people or having any "rights" to the land they occupy.  They will roust you out and burn your shack down without notice.
> 
> I would estimate that there are not a half dozen British bushcrafters that could stay alive for  90 days in any real wilderness anywhere on the planet.  If your practice has been restricted to GB that is especially true, since hunting/trapping opportunities are almost nonexistent, most of the water is so polluted you can not eat the fish and the only place you can set up a tent is on controlled land usually with fire building restrictions and 75-100 people looking over your shoulder out their caravan windows.
> 
> Do what all the other British survivalists do; 
> ...


Thankyou for you clear hatred towards the british very grown up of u . I am not suprised but pleased that not all people are quite as simple as you . I am already setting up my journey and hàve been planning and taking all advice and courses possible . Luckily my father is ex military and trained me from a young age . Unfortunatly i have not had the luxury of huge incomes hence my limited travel and question asked in first place ? I thought maybe advice of a country to go and dissapear into wild forhowever long my journey takes me would be easy to get from experts like yourself but instead all you do is attack . Smart mouths not needed just advice as only have enough income to do this once in my life. I am not a lazy person and have been doing 80 plus hours a week for last 17 years . This next journey is my and nothing is stopping me im serious almost set and looking at flights this week ! Cant people just be nice and not smart mouthed any nation any person we all the same stop hatred grow up . Be glad to leave this all behind

----------


## reallygoingwild

Any way excited and nervous but my life my choice we shall see how it all works out. Complete disaster possible but happy with that i could have that on way to work tmoz . One life one dream at least my journey was mine

----------


## reallygoingwild

Sounds great nice reply let me know travel plans

----------


## reallygoingwild

> Hello and welcome, I am 36 So about your age.
> I just cant fathom there is another one of these OH I just want to give it up all and live in the wild type people.
> Do you have any experience? have you tried going off in the bush for a few days? 
> If i where You I would just go out once a month at 1st for 3-4 days at a time and get your skills up and see if this is truly something you would like to do.
> 
> Past that I am sure there is many huge space of "no mans" land that you could try... but it comes with a lot of dangers from animals to poachers, etc.
> 
> anyway I know of places here in Southern Africa I could drop you off and no-one would be the wiser to your presence.


 Have spent many days / weeks / months living off land and travelling uk was looking abroad but thanks for offer southern afica it is when can u pick me up

----------


## Antonyraison

> Have spent many days / weeks / months living off land and travelling uk was looking abroad but thanks for offer southern afica it is when can u pick me up


And just like that you accept a random stranger? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## reallygoingwild

> It's unbelievable. It truly is. Free loading off land is just well mostly illegal, unless it's no-mans land, or land that is just so remote and so vast no-one would even care you there.   I live in a country with 11 official languages, English and Afrikaans are basically my 1st 2 languages (mostly bilingual) and bit of Zulu and a bit of Fanagalo making up the other "languages" I speak. so Safe to say I am English, just not the greatest at grammar and or spelling...


Freeloading try surviving of land and also not trying to offend im sorry u aint got the balls to do it yourself and offended you

----------


## hunter63

Tic toc.......

----------


## Antonyraison

> Freeloading try surviving of land and also not trying to offend im sorry u aint got the balls to do it yourself and offended you


I have nothing to prove.  Ergo I don't even feel the need to defend whatever alegation you  have towards my perceived skills or lack there of.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## reallygoingwild

> And just like that you accept 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


As if i would let you pick me up donut

----------


## reallygoingwild

> I have nothing to prove.  Ergo I don't even feel the need to defend whatever alegation you  have towards my perceived skills or lack there of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


No defense required or attack just advice

----------


## Antonyraison

Well advise is don't go around calling people donut. Many here have advised to the highly illegal action as have I and the other perceived dangers there of. The only course of action is 2 fold. 1. Buy your own land. 2. Just go and find a land so vast and remote that no-one would be the wiser to your presence.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonyraison

> Love it Antony.  Hope to hear from him after attempting "survival" in your "neck of the woods".  Hahaha.


I really think I could do something here. You know, I could drop him off in the drc  (democratic Republic of congo) or perhaps in some informal settlement whereby others just squat and free load due to circumstances.. soweto, allexandria perhaps. Mmm I cannot be held responsible if they kidnap him and chop him up for spare parts to be sold in the blackmarket though 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

> I really think I could do something here. You know, I could drop him off in the drc  (democratic Republic of congo) or perhaps in some informal settlement whereby others just squat and free load due to circumstances.. soweto, allexandria perhaps. Mmm I cannot be held responsible if they kidnap him and chop him up for spare parts to be sold in the blackmarket though 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Do you not know of a place where the local folk have a huge black pot filled with veggies in need of a bit of meat, so they can have him over for dinner?

The way this thread has gone is typical for the British survival and woodcraft forums.  One of their best tricks is to bash an American using every bit of the sound bite information from the tabloid media.  Especially indicating that all Americans are rich and holding them in contempt for that, even though it is not true.  

These people are failures in their own social structure, looking for an escape and feeling someone should provide a place for them to prosper.  They do not even have the gumption to find their own squat, they expect someone from another country to do it for them.

Failures in GB are failures for the same reason we have failures here in the states; bad decisions, bad manners, lack of education, and pure laziness. 

It is not our fault!

We do not owe them anything.

Neither does anyone else, anywhere in the world.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Freeloading try surviving of land and also not trying to offend im sorry u aint got the balls to do it yourself and offended you


 Not sure what the hell you're wanting us to say? What? Should we tell you it's an awesome idea and we want to join you?  Okay let's try this. You say why not ask what SKILLS you have. Cool let's play I'll show you mine, you show me yours. READY??

I have 17 years military background. Between 1977 and 1994 I attended almost every survival based training that the army offered. Including

 12 weeks mountain survival school
 10 weeks desert survival training
 22 weeks jungle survival including expert level
 RECONDO
 S.E.R.E 
 as well as a couple dozen more 1-2 week classes.

u I have been using, working with and TEACHING medicinal and edible plants for 30+ years. Have intimate knowledge of over 150 plants and am familiar with about 100 more. I spend at least 200 hours a year in the woods PRACTICING my skills from making fire, to building shelters, to getting water and food. 

 I have paramedic level and above training in emergency medicine INCLUDING wilderness rescue and trauma treatment. 


As I said before I teach basic to intermediate preparedness/ survival classes, Plus 50 years of experience in the woods just " roamin and huntin". 

Now most people here know me and know at least a good amount of my skills, and know I'm not one to brag or pat myself on the back.  The reason I'm doing so is to try to get you to understand, to quote you " freeloading try surviving of land and also not trying to offend im sorry u ain't got the balls to do it yourself and offended you"  
Well I've been there AND done it! Doesn't have a damn thing to do with having the balls!!!  

 So how about your "skills"????  With my skill level ( and I OWN the land I could do it on LEGALLY!!!) Unless I have to I ain't remotely interested in doing so!!!  Sure it's fun to ROTTW from time to time and play mountain man, but as a life style at least in this day and age pretty much impossible. Unless you're independently wealthy. You're going to need an income for the things you can't make, grow yourself. 

 It's a great dream but almost always has a bad ending. at the least some of us SAR people have to come find you and lead you out of the wilderness, at worse we have to come recover your body ( or what's left of it)   to return to your family.  

 Sorry to burst you bubble but facts are facts.

----------


## crashdive123

While it was entertaining for a bit...........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Aw maannn, was getting to be kinda fun troll toss.....donuts notwithstanding......name calling? ..Sayonara 
AntonyR...Good job keep it going....wanted 10 post in the pool....

It does seem we are getting sort of sick of BS.......The weather maybe?

----------


## crashdive123

As winter wears on for some, visions of sugar plum fairies run wild in their minds.

----------


## kyratshooter

Anyone ever noticed that a British Survivalist can get banned here faster and in fewer posts than any other group?

Perhaps they just have not learned to hide behind the trees before they shoot.

----------


## hunter63

Was wondering if he is still in his momma's basement.....
But then I thought....Do they have basements in the UK?...or just dungeons? 

Huummm maybe learn something and salvage some thing for this thread.

----------


## Antonyraison

Hahah anyway what a troll. It's rediculous to come on a forum here with so many experienced guys whom not only talk the talk but also certainly walk it, I am glad I joined this forum heheh as a south African we already tired of beating these cheeky brits in cricket and Rudby. They under estimate south africa they always do and Do so to their detriment. I am very happy here with all you fine fellows

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonyraison

> Do you not know of a place where the local folk have a huge black pot filled with veggies in need of a bit of meat, so they can have him over for dinner?
> 
> The way this thread has gone is typical for the British survival and woodcraft forums.  One of their best tricks is to bash an American using every bit of the sound bite information from the tabloid media.  Especially indicating that all Americans are rich and holding them in contempt for that, even though it is not true.  
> 
> These people are failures in their own social structure, looking for an escape and feeling someone should provide a place for them to prosper.  They do not even have the gumption to find their own squat, they expect someone from another country to do it for them.
> 
> Failures in GB are failures for the same reason we have failures here in the states; bad decisions, bad manners, lack of education, and pure laziness. 
> 
> It is not our fault!
> ...


Hahahah I know a few guys whom would do it (as a prank)  there are no canibales here as far as I know. I am amazed at the ignorance especially considering their education is ment to be above ours here. I make myself aware and do a ton of research so I do not hold predujice.. but if I am poked at well now hahah 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## finallyME

You know, as a Brit, he sure had a hard time with the Queens English.  I guess bad spelling is a world wide problem....  I still say Siberia.

----------


## tundrabadger

Is it that time already?   The sap has barely started running.

----------


## madmax

Somebody pm me and tell me what being a "donut" means.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Somebody pm me and tell me what being a "donut" means.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=donut

Look at the second definition for use of the term in England, specifically in southern England (from London south).

----------


## madmax

OK.  I can use that.

----------


## hunter63

Saw that ....and was chuckling about an old saying I recalled
 "Proceed to partake in aeronautical intercourse with a revolving particle of perforated pastry....."

Googled this saying and led me back..... to...OMG... ME......in 2012....Now that is funny.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...r-Banned/page2

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

Too much rum in that fruitcake... Gone!  I mean banned!   But it was fun to watch what would develop.

----------


## kyratshooter

I think I will go over to one of the British forums and pick on them for a while.

The ones that allow Americans on seem to never ban anyone no matter how obnoxious they become.

Some of them will not allow an American to register, then they accuse us of Brit-hate.

I have even had some of them google my entire history of posts on the internet just to find something to sling at me during "discussion".   I mentioned stringing barbed wire to keep the neighbors cattle in their own field once and ten years latter I am accused of animal cruelty for use of barbed wire.  Apparently barbed wire is illegal in GB.

That is one reason most of the Brits change user names on each and every forum they join.  I found out real quickly that I could not be the Krat in England.

They also hate the fact that we have access to guns.  Most do not know their own gun laws and do not realize their access to firearms in GB is simple and relatively cheap.  It does require a background check, just like us, and I have often claimed that is why so many of them discriminate against the few that do own guns, they can not pass the background check.

In general there is a real big anti-american attitude over there, in spite of all the movie stars, merchants and musicians that cuddle up to our reporters and talk show hosts to sell things.  I am talking American *hate*, not just mild irritation.   

Most of them still refer to us as "colonials" (indicating that we should be subservient to any resident of their Island) and are quick to remind us of the burning of Washington in 1815.

They really go unhinged at a moments notice, sort of like this one did when confronted.  He went from setting his demands and insuring he would keep us straight, to foaming at the mouth in one post.

----------


## woodybrown

Dear kyratshooter there's an old saying about tarring everyone with the same brush , we are not all the same . Remember this hate is a very strong word and should only be used in exceptional circumstances . And don't be surprised if you have got a bit of British in u somewhere .

----------


## kyratshooter

> Dear kyratshooter there's an old saying about tarring everyone with the same brush , we are not all the same . Remember this hate is a very strong word and should only be used in exceptional circumstances . And don't be surprised if you have got a bit of British in u somewhere .


You are correct, I know three good ones so they are not all bad. I have them on my e-mail list and we communicate often. 

As for using the word "hate", I use it when applicable and if you do not recognize "anti-american wish they were all dead" attitudes you have not been paying attention.  I can go onto a British pastry baking forum and have the little old ladies ranting with American hate in five minutes. The contempt is very thinly veiled once you become aware of it.  

And I do have a bit of British in me, but it is an ancient strain.  The powers that be in GB arrested my 9th great grandfather for preaching against the established church.  They transported him to North America and sold him as a slave in 1680.  There he was, an Oxford educated ordained minister standing on the auction block.  Latter he managed to buy his freedom and moved to the wilderness of Connecticut.  Helped build one of the first  settlements west of the Connecticut River. 

I guess I should be grateful for my ancestor being sold in a church bazaar.  If that had not happened I might be sitting somewhere in York, trying to find free land to squat on and quite sure there is some somewhere and no one will tell me where it is!

----------


## LowKey

I've always had a great time in the UK. No one ever seemed to mind the Yank in their pubs trying to figure out their game of Rugby on the tele. Most always had questions about the US as well. Don't be an "American tourist pr!ck" and you get on just fine. I'll never forget all the Brits I've met on those pub-crawl B&B vacation treks I've made across and up-and-down the UK. Strangers, all of em, but all very nice. Even the rowdy Scots in a pub up in Sterling, on finding it was my birthday, treated me to a plate of homemade spotted dick with a candle on top. All in good fun. LOL! 

Online "hate" is quickly becoming out of control, mostly due to distance and anonymity. You don't need to go to a British forum to find online hate.

----------


## 1stimestar

> You came here looking for expertise, like so many others of your ilk, and gave us orders on what we were allowed to say and what advice we would be allowed to give.  You determined what reality is before coming to our site, then attempted to bend our rules, experience and knowledge to your liking.
> 
> You ask for something that is relatively impossible in today's world, since all land on the planet is either privately owned or owned by a organized government, even that "tribal land" Antony was speaking of.  Even the Amazon river Basin is owned by the governments that encompass it and much if it is now reserved for tribal use and protected form dead beats like you, looking for a free ride, spreading diseases and abusing the natives.
> 
> We have been here a long time and we have seen it all.  I currently participate on several British bushcraft and survival forums and I can honestly say that they contain some of the most obnoxious and ignorant folk that ever walked the Earth.  Most do not even know the general laws that apply to squatting in GB and have no clue on the even stricter laws of the rest of the world.  Most places do not identify squatters as being real people or having any "rights" to the land they occupy.  They will roust you out and burn your shack down without notice.
> 
> I would estimate that there are not a half dozen British bushcrafters that could stay alive for  90 days in any real wilderness anywhere on the planet.  If your practice has been restricted to GB that is especially true, since hunting/trapping opportunities are almost nonexistent, most of the water is so polluted you can not eat the fish and the only place you can set up a tent is on controlled land usually with fire building restrictions and 75-100 people looking over your shoulder out their caravan windows.
> 
> Do what all the other British survivalists do; 
> ...



/slow clap...

----------


## Antonyraison

Best to learn Rugby From South Africans  :Smile:  even though technically Britians brainchild of a sport. Its South Africa's religion.

Basically KILL the man with the ball. And when the ref aint looking kill him dead again.

----------


## madmax

My brother dropped a football scholarship in college when he was introduced to rugby.  He loved that game.

----------


## hunter63

Rugby has better drinking songs........BIL was a fan....

http://www.odps.org/glossword/index.php?a=term&d=5&t=6
Snip ....course

"Rule Britannia, Marmalade and jam,
Five Chinese crackers up your a$$ whole,
Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang."

Sung around a campfire. with spirit(s), gusto and abandon.......

----------


## Antonyraison

> Rugby has better drinking songs........BIL was a fan....
> 
> http://www.odps.org/glossword/index.php?a=term&d=5&t=6
> Snip ....course
> 
> "Rule Britannia, Marmalade and jam,
> Five Chinese crackers up your a$$ whole,
> Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang."
> 
> Sung around a campfire. with spirit(s), gusto and abandon.......


yes hahah there are a ton of drinking songs... obviously we do not use British ones here though.. we tend to dislike any other team opposed against us.
But yeah Rugby over here is all about what you might call a barbecue (we call it a braai) and loads of drinking.

----------


## crashdive123

Rugby players drink?  Who would have thunk it?

----------


## WalkingTree

We just need some more wild real estate.






I'm gonna ROT...AP.

----------


## Desert Rat!

I know of a couple places in Vietnam if you really want to get lost. :Wavey:

----------


## Wildthang

We sure get some doozies around here!

----------


## Tokwan

> What a smart mouth thanks for your reply bit not answers to question . Maybe ask my background first before u speak was a question for general discussion not for abuse


I see some people are trying to help you but you simply did not understand. You should wait for people to ask you questions about yourself. A proper introduction of who you are, what you have been doing, what state of health you are in, your experience in living of the Grid,  your expertise about survival, about living of the land, about carpentering, about agriculture, about hunting, about self healing, which plants to eat and which plants are medicine...

And then you want to live in a place that does not belong to you...which I am very against, as the jungle is only where I visit and play...its not mine, its ours, but if you mistreat the jungle, then I would say its mine and will defend it....

My advice, sell ya place, get a mobile home, and move along...

----------


## Tokwan

> Rugby players drink?  Who would have thunk it?


thunk? Can you clarify Crash, whether is similar to Crashduve? :2:

----------


## crashdive123

> thunk? Can you clarify Crash, whether is similar to Crashduve?


Crashduvet:  a soft quilt filled with down, feathers, or a synthetic fiber, used instead of an upper sheet and blankets that had a bad accident.

----------


## Tokwan

:Angel:  Please send me one......hahahahaha

----------


## 1stimestar

Because Crash is so soft and snuggly.

----------


## crashdive123

That's right.  I'm just a .................... hey wait a minute!   :Blush:

----------


## Tokwan

:airhorn:  hahahahahahahahahaha....looks like you got yourself in a spot there Dude...

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

Look at Crash's avatar, he is blushing!

----------


## Tokwan

Yep..thanks to Star.....tee hee hee :Punk:

----------


## kaze

> I will give you a serious answer.   Siberia.  
> 
> Even Northern Canada won't give you what you want.  There might be some places in Africa that can accommodate, but I am not sure.  Central Australia might, but it also might be owned by cattle ranchers.


This is a good suggestion.  Siberia still has people living in the woods.  I wonder how OP is doing.

----------


## hunter63

I have to agree with this....mile and miles or wilderness that have never been touched by humans.
Don't know about their immigration laws.

Back awhile when we were hitting the elk hunting pretty hard....recieved a subscription magazine when you bought a Colorado licence.

The classifieds had  all sorts of Packaged Hunts all over the world....
Little rich for my blood, but the most reasonable hunts were in Siberia. ...were like 10K for 2 weeks,... guides, accommodations, transportation and airfare.
Also was real estate for sale listing for land....in Siberia....Land for sale 100 sq miles....cheap.

Kinda passed on that, as it was a ways to go to check out your hunting land , summer home, (is there summer in Siberia?) or BOL in the wilderness.

Thought that crossed my mind is the next migration/lad grab,... like our wild west....ranches, lumber, mining.....
Good deal?....Comrade....

----------


## finallyME

That is why whenever we get the "where should I go to ROTTW?" question...my answer is always Siberia.  For one, it is a truthful answer.  It is still a viable location to do that sort of thing.  Another reason is that it shows how serious the asker is.  If they aren't willing to even consider running off to Siberia, they aren't serious at all.

----------


## Rick

At least in Siberia the president gives you a head start. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

Adds a whole new meaning to the "Run Off" part.

----------

